# Free Camping at Bear Lake?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have heard there is free camping along the east shore of Bear Lake. Any care to confirm where exactly that is and if this is true? Thanks guys.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.bearlake.org/camp-pic.html


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You might be better off trying to find a spot in Logan canyon or one of the roads leading off the side of the canyon.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

We go there a lot and I don't know of any spot that's free. Most is posted no camping.


----------

